# Pre-Smoked Pork Chops on the Grill



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

Did a quick run through the archives but didn't quite find the info.  I have some 1 1/2" thick presmoked bone in pork chops.  How long on the grill?  Or would they be better off in the oven?  I figured a temp of 140°.  Is a rub or marinade neccesary since they're already smoked?

Thanks!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 4, 2012)

If they're quite salty they might benefit from a sweet marinade / baste.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm.  Have some leftover hot sauces from our last Korean meal, may use that.

As it's 100°+, I may have to rethink the grill.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 4, 2012)

Honey or maple syrup might give them a nice crust.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

You gave me an idea, Bill.  Will mix some of the hot sauce with honey!  Thanks!  I may fire up the little hibachi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

As hot as it's been...you could just leave them outside until they reach ambient temp...almost up to the correct temp


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> As hot as it's been...you could just leave them outside until they reach ambient temp...almost up to the correct temp



  I ended up cooking it in a CI pan on stovetop with the Korean/honey marinade.  Had the charcoal ready to go, then thought, nah.  Too hot.

DH's birthday!  Heh.  He gets what he gets!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

happy birthday, mr. luver!

how'd they come out, dawg. i've never heard if smoked chops that were uncooked. were they still raw looking, or pr-cooked but not done through? depending on the thickness, a normal pork chop doesn't take long to cook.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks, BT!

Chop was VERY salty.  It really needed the sweetness from the honey.  It was smoked to the point of being partly precooked.  I think the panfry method worked, but I probably won't get them again.  Still have another huge chop in the freezer, it may be destined for bean or pea soup.


----------

